# Rianimazione vecchia gentoo

## Peach

Ciao a tutti

ho rimesso mano ad una mia vecchia installazione che nn tocco da un bel po' (più di un anno di inattività) solo che nei piccoli aggiornamenti che sto facendo sono incappato in un piccolo problemino:

```
# emerge -av  baselayout

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  

Parse Error reading PROVIDE and USE in '/var/db/pkg/x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1'

Possibly Invalid: 'virtual/x11 opengl? virtual/opengl opengl? virtual/glu virtual/xft'

Exception: Conditional without parenthesis: 'opengl?'

                                                                                          ... done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/sysvinit (is blocking sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r6)

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6  USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/init-0  0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9 [1.9.4-r6] USE="unicode%* -bootstrap -build -static (-debug%) (-livecd%) (-selinux%) (-uclibc%)" 214 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r2 [3.0-r2] USE="-no-old-linux% (-debug%)" 395 kB 

Total: 4 packages (2 upgrades, 2 new, 1 block), Size of downloads: 609 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

apparte l'errore di dipendenze di xorg (Che non ho ancora aggiornato), il fatto è che sysvinit non è installato (ho anche provato a forzarlo con --nodeps e poi disinstallandolo non cambia nulla):

```
# emerge --unmerge sysvinit

Parse Error reading PROVIDE and USE in '/var/db/pkg/x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1'

Possibly Invalid: 'virtual/x11 opengl? virtual/opengl opengl? virtual/glu virtual/xft'

Exception: Conditional without parenthesis: 'opengl?'

--- Couldn't find 'sysvinit' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge
```

quindi chiedo lumi per trovare dove va a leggere questa informazione e segarla alla nascita per permettere l'update di baselayout.

grazie

----------

## djinnZ

ma non è che l'ebuild è stato rimosso?

In tal caso nel passaggio dalla prima installazione all'aggiornamento (dopo appena 6 mesi) risolsi cancellando manualmente /var/db/pkg/pacchetto (più che altro un mv) ma non so fino a che punto un simile approccio brutale sia valido.

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ma non è che l'ebuild è stato rimosso?
> 
> In tal caso nel passaggio dalla prima installazione all'aggiornamento (dopo appena 6 mesi) risolsi cancellando manualmente /var/db/pkg/pacchetto (più che altro un mv) ma non so fino a che punto un simile approccio brutale sia valido.

 

si l'ebuild non è più in portage.

e non c'è nemmeno /var/db/pkg/sys-apps/sysvinit

l'unica cosa che c'è è: /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage/sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r5~r6~r7.  ma si riferiscono all'ultima versione di sysvinit.

----------

## djinnZ

hai provato -C virtual/init-0? ed a muovere var...

ormai non dovrebbe più accorgersene che è installato.

Dimenticavo che devi toglierlo da world se c'è.

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> hai provato -C virtual/init-0?
> 
> ormai non dovrebbe più accorgersene che è installato.
> 
> Dimenticavo che devi toglierlo da world se c'è.

 

no, come vedi nel primo blocco di codice da me postato è marchiato come [N] :-\

----------

## GiRa

Usa l'opzione -t e vedi chi lo vuole, elimina l'incomodo e riparti.

----------

## djinnZ

prova a vedere quale pacchetto richiede sysinit, forse module-tools.

----------

## Peach

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Usa l'opzione -t e vedi chi lo vuole, elimina l'incomodo e riparti.

 

```
# emerge -tav  baselayout

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies 

Parse Error reading PROVIDE and USE in '/var/db/pkg/x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1'

Possibly Invalid: 'virtual/x11 opengl? virtual/opengl opengl? virtual/glu virtual/xft'

Exception: Conditional without parenthesis: 'opengl?'

                                                                                          ... done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/sysvinit (is blocking sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r6)

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r2 [3.0-r2] USE="-no-old-linux% (-debug%)" 395 kB

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9 [1.9.4-r6] USE="unicode%* -bootstrap -build -static (-debug%) (-livecd%) (-selinux%) (-uclibc%)" 214 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   virtual/init-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6  USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 0 kB

Total: 4 packages (2 upgrades, 2 new, 1 block), Size of downloads: 609 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

resta il fatto che sysvinit NON è installato.

----------

## Scen

 *Peach wrote:*   

> resta il fatto che sysvinit NON è installato.

 

Ok, si vede che emerge fa qualche casino nel calcolo delle dipendenze: baselayout-1.9, attualmente installato, NON vuole sysvinit, mentre la versione 1.12 a cui aggiornare sì.

Ti consiglio di procedere così:

```

emerge --nodeps baselayout

[aggiornamento file di configurazione]

emerge --oneshot sysvinit module-init-tools

```

----------

## riverdragon

Sicuro che sia conveniente aggiornare tramite portage? Dovrai passare anche attraverso la ricompilazione con gcc4.1... Io aspetterei marzo e aggiornerei tramite il livecd 2007.0.

----------

## Peach

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ti consiglio di procedere così:
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge --nodeps baselayout
> ...

 

ma, guarda, sono rimasto perplesso, perché non ha fatto una piega: aggiornato forzatamente così non l'avevo pensata, pensavo piuttosto alla causa di tale malessere.

in ogni caso l'unica cosa che ho provato a fare (devo ancora riavviare) è stato provare a ridare emerge di baselayout.

direi che mi ha solo avvertito di emergere init-0

per il resto tutto ok.

aspetto a riavviare prima di mettere un punto qui.

@riverdragon: non mi interessa l'aggiornamento di gcc. Piuttosto del sistema gentoo la sua funzionalità è l'unica cosa preoccupante qui.

----------

